# Pimple-Like Bumps on Teats and Udder - What is it?



## hsinva97 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a doe that has developed little pimple-like bumps on her teats and udder. She has an outbreak of little bumps (sort of like small pimples with a whitehead) mostly on one of her teats, but also on some areas of her udder. I was looking for information online and the one thing I see that it looks like it might be is a Staph infection. 

I e-mailed a friend who has had goats for a few years and she e-mailed me back this:

It is most likely something called "the grunge" by one goat person who came to look at Blue when she had it. It is from laying on wet/damp..dirty ground. It takes a while to clear up. I would give her plenty of immune building vitamins ...and some chewable Vit C. about 1000 mg. per day for a while. Keep her area clean and dry as you can. Have your hands very clean when handling her..Keep hands clean in between handling your other one. Also, do not over use the teat spray/cleaner ..on her..as it can make it worse.

Is "the grunge" caused by a Staph infection? Any other ideas on what this might be? Is it OK to continue to drink her milk?

I try to treat my goats naturally, so I've read that you can apply tea tree oil topically to the affected areas and I was going to follow the suggestions to up her vitamin intake per the suggestion above.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

never heard the term grunge before, but yesit is staph infection and you got very good advice


----------



## hsinva97 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, Susanne. Is it OK to continue to drink her milk while she has this?


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I would wash her udder with teat dip...the blue stuff...We had a doe that would get that where her udder rubbed on her legs last year and kust washed it with the teat dip and it went away immediately. We kept drinking the milk but it wasn't on her teats.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I cleared Fawn's staph on her udder last year by spraying with Virkon.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Chlorhexadine. It is a gentle wash that you can wash her udder with, then pat dry. Its blue and you can find it at the feed store. Great for staph pimples.


----------



## hsinva97 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great replies -- I've got some good ideas to help Dapple get this cleared up.

My BIG question that hasn't been answered -- is it OK for us to continue drinking her milk? She's our only milker right now and supplies us with all our dairy products. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, you can drink her milk.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I drank mine and survived


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Staph infections are as sign of copper deficiency.


----------



## hsinva97 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for your input. I've got her taking extra doses of Vit. C. plus I've added Goats Prefer Revitilyte to her water. I couldn't find any of the blue teat dip with Chlorhexadine at the Tractor Supply or Southern States stores in my area, but was able to drive about an hour away to a more rural town to get some at their Tractor Supply. Do I just rub it all over her teats and udder and pat dry her? 

Also, someone mentioned Copper deficiency. My free choice minerals that I use do have Copper Sulfate in them. What can I do to give her extra Copper?

Thanks!


----------

